# Goodbye Kaia



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

At the end of March I pulled this 3 year old girl Kaia from the shelter. She didn't "show" well with those haunting blue eyes and her ears always back. But she was extremely sweet. She came in with another dog, a basset, and both were tied to the fence at the shelter. Both had just chewed through their ties when found. The basset came up to staff happily but Kaia had to be corralled. Both were infested with fleas, and Kaia had flea allergy dermatitis on her lower back. The basset was adopted out quickly. Kaia stood at the back of the kennel, ears flat, staring at the public. Once out of her kennel she was the sweetest dog.



















Raw from the fleas









I met her March 25th. I took her home March 27th to foster.


















She was filthy dirty



























I only had her a short time, as I marketed her hard and perfect family came forward. A young couple, adopting their first dog. Their first husky. Into a home with cats. Kaia was just that sweet and wonderful, I knew she would be their perfect first. And she is.









(more)


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Kaia fit right in and the healing process continued.









I couldn't believe how much fur she had been missing, as her color changed so much when it grew back in!


















At the end of June, Kaia went to the vet as she was lethargic. He felt a mass on her neck.

Testing.

Bloodwork.

Biopsy.

Bone cancer.

Kaia has osteosarcoma. Bone cancer. The tumor is inoperable as it is wrapped around her trachea. It is straight through her neck. 4 days ago she stopped eating, apart from special goodies to spoil her like a can of tuna. Yesterday she stopped drinking. Her family invited me to come see her. I graciously accepted, so appreciative of the offer. I made the 2 hour drive, and picked up a plain burger from In-n-Out on the way to give her along with the other treats and toy I brought. She ate one bite of burger and coughed it up- but her doggie housemates were happy to finish it.









Kaia got ice cream. I wanted a little vanilla shake from In-n-Out but the evil cashier said no, they weren't supposed to.









This, she was not going to share with her doggie housemates!













































(more)


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

We went for a walk.


















I kissed her one last time









Her owners were doing their best to have fun in a heavy time




































I expected my drive home to be awful but I was very wrong. To see her with a family that clearly loved her and had taken amazing care of her filled me with joy.

Run free, Kaia, across the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## JeJo (Jul 29, 2013)

RIP, Kaia... *Thank you*, Sibe.


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

so sad, RIP Kaia


----------



## K9Chaos (Jun 27, 2014)

Oh  this is so bitter sweet. I am glad she was able to be loved, to know a family, to be adored by her people. My heart goes out to to the people she left behind.


----------



## Kiwifruit (Jul 2, 2014)

I have tears rolling down my cheeks. So sad, and she was way too young. I'm sure Kaia knew how very much she was loved.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

It's heartwarming to know she was very loved and spoiled in her last moments. Thank you for rescuing her and finding her a great home.


----------



## Sunak (Jul 3, 2014)

Thank you for caring for Kaia.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

*sniffle* Goodbye Kaia


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Ugh. Thanks for saving her. This is so sad. R.I.P., Kaia


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Even if it was just a few months, at least she knew love and soft places to sleep. RIP, Kaia.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

So very sorry for you, her family, and especially Kaia. She was fortunate to have had you and her family in her life.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

She was surrounded by so much love... RIP Kaia.


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

This really hit me hard. We so recently thought we might have almost the exact same situation happening.

Goodbye Kaia, so glad you had those wonderful last few months. You were loved.


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

Crying at my desk at work. Rest in peace beautiful.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear this. RIP.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

This is as heartwarming as it is heartbreaking. Thank you.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Sibe, that was a beautiful tribute. Thank you.

Run free, Kaia!


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

Rowdy said:


> Sibe, that was a beautiful tribute. Thank you.
> 
> Run free, Kaia!


I very much agree with this. It was a moving tribute.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Sibe so sorry for you and the family ... so happy she had time to have love and kindness Run free, Kaia


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Run free. So sorry for all.


----------



## brandiw (Jan 20, 2010)

So sad, such a young, beautiful girl. So sorry for you and her family


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Ugh, that was so sad  She had a beautiful last day. And she got to experience being with loving people and a loving family. 
So sorry for your loss!
RIP Kaia <3


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

What a moving story. Thanks for sharing it. I love that her last days were spent in a place of love. But I still cried as it's never easy to lose someone.


----------



## pinksand (Dec 11, 2013)

Definitely a tear jerker, in joy and in sorrow. You gave her such a gift in the final months of her life. RIP beautiful Kaia.


----------



## minireb123 (Apr 17, 2014)

This is a beautiful thread. RIP Kaia, I'm glad you found a nice home for a few months at least.


----------

